

Alarming number of Muslim protests around the world today - ck2
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=201645180959880549419.0004c9a894dfb66defab9&msa=0&ie=UTF8&t=m&source=embed&ll=32.10119,42.1875&spn=57.886601,105.46875&z=2

======
jhowell
At a quick glance that seems like half the planet.

